#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-05
<billybigrigger> mornin?
<billybigrigger> i think ubuntu might have lost my laptop to gentoo :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, mornin
<BluesKaj> 'Morning, billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> whats happenin
<BluesKaj> not much , trying to restore the windows rules/sizing in kde , but it's not working , Kwin is borked ...and it isn't my settings this time afaik..everythings default
<billybigrigger> not much help, i've only dabbled in kde
<BluesKaj> well, there's only so much one can do , and if the settings don't hold , then it's gotta be Kwin
<BluesKaj> crappy weather here, cold and grey
<billybigrigger> beautiful sunny calgary morning here :P
<BluesKaj>  the cool temps are a relief in some ways ...been a hot summer here
<billybigrigger> :O
<billybigrigger> hah i wish
<billybigrigger> we haven't had a summer yet
<billybigrigger> i picked a good night for an all-nighter, all weekend long big bang marathon on the comedy channel :P
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-06
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bregma> kids have gone off to school and it's cold here... autumn has arrived
<BluesKaj> hey bregma , frost on the pumpkin here this morning , white roofs in the neighbourhood
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj, bregma :)
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<genii-around> Hello all
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around
<genii-around> Hi BluesKaj :)
 * genii-around looks into Sens v Leafs pre-season opener tickets 
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-07
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<dscassel> Good morning, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
<billybigrigger> sup
 * genii-around makes more coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-08
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<janskyview> hi everyone, my machine doesn't  have a serial port and i'm trying to write a java application that reads and writes to a serial port, do you know any emulators please?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-09
<khoover> evening all
 * khoover is away: I'm busy
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> bbl...need to takre a nap
<bregma> anyone out there on the wet coast feel the little tremor?
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-10
<willwh> bregma: I live in Victoria - and no :P
 * khoover is away: I'm busy
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * khoover is away: Off I go!
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-11
<khoover> anyone else get to TIFF today?
 * khoover is away: Off I go!
 * khoover is back (gone 00:14:04)
 * khoover is away: Off I go!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<khoover> Hola amigo.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-04
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee, washes out the mugs
<DarwinSurvivor> Well, those mugs were definitely in need of some cleaning!
 * genii-around slides DarwinSurvivor a tasty mug of fresh brewed coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-05
 * genii-around makes more coffee and reads http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/story/2012/09/05/mtl-pq-victory-rally-attack.html
<ball> Anyone here good with French surnames?  Should 'LAFERRIERRE' be written LaFerrierre?  People keep sending me work orders in all caps.
<Furao> bail: you're right
<Furao> there is too much R in that last name
<Furao> and it's lowercase
<Furao> Laferrière
<Furao> is the proper (and AFAIK the only way to spell it)
<ball> Thanks
<ball> That helped a lot.
<Furao> pas de problème :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-06
 * ball hopes that translates to "no problem" ;-)
<IdleOne> both Laferrière and LaFerrierre would be correct.
<IdleOne> I guess it is just a matter of preference on how you want your name spelled. Legally there is no difference if you capitalize the F or not.
<IdleOne> you could capitalize every other letter. Would be annoying.
<ball> Heh.
<ball> I may start doing that
<ball> bAlL
<ball> looks too much like "bail",
<IdleOne> I'm not posting it for you.
<IdleOne> :P
<ball> I'll probably get an email from the boss tomorrow telling me that I did it wrong. :-/
<ball> Ah well.
 * ball thinks about Canada
<DarwinSurvivor> ball: any particular reason you don't just leave it in all caps? It's not like the customer can really complain, *they* spelled it that way!
<DarwinSurvivor> I definitely would not change the letters themselved (removing r's, etc). People with particularly spelled names tend to get testy when you "correct" them.
<ball> DarwinSurvivor: The work order comes from someone within the sales department here, not from the customer.
<DarwinSurvivor> I'd take it up with sales then (ask if that's how the customer sent it). The LAST thing you want to do is be the person that erroneously "corrected" spelled someone's previously-correct name.
<DarwinSurvivor> it also saves your butt if the mis-spelling causes a shipping/cataloguing/etc problem down the road. If you religiously copy-paste all names, they can't blame you when it's wrong
<ball> This one's known as a source of dodgy work orders. I sent a clarifying email to the (a?) Canadian manager and CCd the salesperson on it, mentioning that the name was provided to us in ALL CAPS. Ambiguity isn't a helpful thing.
<DarwinSurvivor> Time to teach the sales guys how to use copy/paste!
<ball> DarwinSurvivor: At least she didn't send me a scan of a fax.  I got one of those yesterday.
<ball> hello BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> Hi ball!
<BobJonkman> Hello everybodeee!  Is there anyone in the Vancouver area that can provide some pro bono tech support on a Mac? It's for Jon Newton, of P2PNet fame, who has some vision problems, and is having some problems setting up URL mirroring in Identi.ca He's posted some details here:  http://www.myblogdammit.net/?p=2626
<DarwinSurvivor> If he comes back and I miss him, can someone suggest he also talk to the Mozilla guys, there's not much the OS can do about accesibility on websites, but the browser sure can!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-07
<archpower> hi
<archpower> Finally finished working on the Ford Mustang 1969 project that we've custom built around an extremely rare BOSS engine http://postimage.org/gallery/12fax27w/
<archpower> pics from the grounds up
<archpower> if you scroll down the rest of the images should load up
<azend> dscassel: do you have any tips for starting a brand new LUG?
<azend> I'm thinking of starting one at Conestoga College
<dscassel> azend: Just start.
<dscassel> azend: Find a few interested people, put up posters and have an introductory meet-up. Figure out what people might want to do.
<taowa> CAn I get a cd
<taowa> I am a member or ubuntu-ca and ubuntu-qc
<dscassel> Sure. Send me an appropriately CD-sized SASE...
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-08
<azend> dscassel: what do you guys do during ubuntu hour?
<azend> All I can think of doing during a LUG is talk about new linux news
<azend> maybe some dev work I guess
<azend> app code-athon
<azend> patching the kernel?
<azend> fix ubuntu bugs
<txwikinger> Global Jam in Waterloo is open
#ubuntu-ca 2013-09-05
<navonod> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2014-09-04
<jay> Werd up
<Akiva-Thinkpad> erm
#ubuntu-ca 2014-09-05
<OERIAS> Bon soir toute le monde.
<john__> msg/
<john__> rookie here
<john__> how do I change my name
#ubuntu-ca 2015-09-03
<ahi2> morning people
#ubuntu-ca 2016-09-11
<winsen> does anyone know the difference between distro "ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64" VS debian-live-8.5.0-amd64-hamradio"? thanks
<winsen> hi all
#ubuntu-ca 2017-09-08
<MylesBraithwaite> Hi.
<genii> Hi MylesBraithwaite :)
 * genii slides a large coffee over
